
Gates-led fund is investing in a startup to build a cheap battery - rch
https://qz.com/1503405/bill-gates-led-fund-is-investing-in-a-startup-to-build-a-cheap-battery-using-a-refrigerator-on-steroids
======
ohiovr
I've had some interest in personal steam engines over the years and I've found
that they are far from cheap. Steriling engines are also not cheap. The issue
is they don't produce a lot of work for the capital invested. Steam turbines
maybe a better bet but it is tricky to make them small and cheap at the same
time. Large, mighty and not too costly is no problem for steam turbines.

Non perfectly dry steam can be a disaster for steam turbines I think I recall.
So the quality of the heat is going to have to be very high.

Maybe organic turbines could be a better bet as they can come in small
packages. But even those are not exactly inexpensive.

